# Granton & Leith Trawlers



## aavh (Apr 6, 2006)

Gentlemen, I have with the help of others created a web site dedicated to the trawling industry from Granton & Leith. I am finding it difficult to aquire photos of boats, crews etc and was wondering if you had anything relating to Granton/Leith we could use on the site.

Thanks in anticipation

Andy


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

Andy, have found a few more. Will scan and email them this week.


----------

